# College Station/Bryan Texas, Looking for group



## sidpret (Jun 13, 2013)

I just moved to Bryan, Texas and after doing a little poking around online, it doesn't seem like there are established organizations for gamers so I'm hoping I can find some people online.  I'm a long time rpg player open to just about any system (I've played a number of the big ones and quite a few more indie systems).  I'd like to be in a group that meets once a week.  I like a pretty even mix of h&s and role-play but am open to almost anything, just want to meet some people and see what's going on around here.  I prefer to be a player at the moment but could certainly GM if necessary.  My schedule is pretty open so day/time doesn't matter much (well, I work 9-5 so there's that).  I am very reliable for once a week and am hoping to find a group that is the same.

If there's anything else you'd like to know about me just ask.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## nocturneSF (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in the area as well if you're still looking, I've never played before but I'm interested to learn the game. I'm free mainly Thursday - Sunday on most weekends if you're interested


----------

